# FURUNO FCV620 SALE PRICE



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

local competitors price is $879



TMS PRICE $799



The new Furuno FCV620 is a high performance, dual frequency (50/200kHz) color digital echo sounder with 600 watts of power ideal for smaller fishing and recreational boats. The digital filter that Furuno uses helps adjust gain, STC and output power and suppresses main bang (echoes just below the transducer), so that the fish echoes can be easily observed. This new technology improves performance in both shallow and deep water. The Furuno FCV620 is waterproof, has a 256 color 5.6? sunlight viewable LCD display, and features several operation modes including single frequency, dual frequency, zoom, bottom lock and more. Other features include NMEA interface, quick release swivel mount, rotary knobs for gain and mode, A-scope presentation and more. Unit measures 6.7?H x 6.7?W x 4.2?D. Two year warranty.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

here's a bump for ya. wish i had the loot!


----------

